# Arbeit im Reinraum



## Walli82 (24 Juni 2011)

Hi liebe com,

hat von euch schonmal jemand im Reinraumhttp://http://www.sauberkeit-und-reinraum.com/ gearbeitet ? Ich soll nächste Woche mit auf Montage und dachte mir vllt ein paar vorab Tipps abstauben zu können ^^ Bzw am liebsten wärs mir wenn ich gesagt bekomme -> alles wie immer 

Achja es ist Pharmakonzern , ich glaube da gibt es je nach Branche ja auch verschiedene Arten von Reinräumen. Was wir genau machen bzw was meine Aufgaben dann sind werde ich erst dort erfahren.

Gruß Walli


----------



## jabba (24 Juni 2011)

Walli82 schrieb:


> Hi liebe com,
> 
> hat von euch schonmal jemand im Reinraum gearbeitet ? Ich soll nächste Woche mit auf Montage und dachte mir vllt ein paar vorab Tipps abstauben zu können ^^ Bzw am liebsten wärs mir wenn ich gesagt bekomme -> alles wie immer
> 
> ...



Reinraum oder rein in den raum ?

Welche Klasse Reinraum ?
Mach dir mal keinen Kopf, die wissen dort schon was zu tun ist.
Was sollst du denn dort machen?
Es gibt bei hohen Klassen schon Probleme eine Notebook oder so etwas reinzubringen, aber bei Pharma eher selten.
Kriegst halt spezielle Klamotten usw. je nach Anlage ist das Unterschiedlich. In der Pharma mussten wir bis auf die Unterhose alle Klamotten austauschen..

Also lass Dich überraschen...


----------



## IBFS (24 Juni 2011)

Walli82 schrieb:


> hat von euch schonmal jemand im Reinraum gearbeitet ?



Es kommt schon etwas auf die Reinraumklasse an.

In der Hardcorevariante CHIP-FERTIGUNG musste du
erst alles bis auf die Unterhose ausziehen, dann 
dünne Klamotten in der Art wie Sportsachen anziehen
(erste Schleuse) und dann ein kompletten Overall, da
schauen nur noch die Augen raus.  ;-)

Papier und alle anderen fusselnden Stoffe sind tabu, daher
alle Dokumente einscannen oder auf blaues Reinraumpapier
umkopieren. 

Das bei Einschalten des Rechnern dann doch etwas "Dreck" aus
dem Lüfter kommen kann, dafür interessiert sich aber komischerweise
niemand.

Frank


----------



## Pointer (25 Juni 2011)

Liste machen und nichts vergessen, Kloogehen! denn das prozedere rein und raus durch die schleusen nervt und kostet zeit.


----------



## Commander_Titte (25 Juni 2011)

Hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch mal eine Baustelle in einem Pharmaunternehmen. Dort wurden Präparate zum spritzen produziert und abgefüllt. Dort wurde die Produktionsräume umgebaut. Die Reinräume waren da in mehere Kategorien aufgeteilt. In der Vorstufe konnte man noch mit Overral, Haarnetz und Überziehschuhe rein. Um zu den Abfüllräumen zu kommen, musste man durch drei Schleusen. Da war dann auch angesagt die Kleidung bis auf Unterwäsche abzulegen, dann gab es einen Gummianzug, zweimal Gummihandschuhe und dann konnte man rein. Aber einfach reinmaschieren war auch nicht. Man durfte sich nur in Schneckentempo bewegen, keine hastigen Bewegungen machen, sprechen nur wenns wirklich nötig ist. Und wer dann noch kleine Probleme mit Blähungen hatte durfte gleich draußen bleiben. 
Werkzeugkoffer durfte auch nicht mit rein, nur das Werkzeug was benötigt wird, und das wurde dann noch desinfiziert. 

Wichtig ist halt genau überlegen was dort vorort benötigt wird, sauberes Werkzeug mitnehmen, den Abend vorher keine Zwiebeln essen . Und ganz ganz wichtig vor Arbeitsbeginn im Reinraum auf Klo gehen!!


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das bei Einschalten des Rechnern dann doch etwas "Dreck" aus
> dem Lüfter kommen kann, dafür interessiert sich aber komischerweise
> niemand.
> 
> Frank



Ist das dein Ernst? So etwas würde doch den Reinraum für Stunden oder Tage unbrauchbar machen? Wenn ich so an die Lüfter von geöffneten Notebooks denke...


----------



## SoftMachine (25 Juni 2011)

Hi,
jo, is so...


Ralle schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst? So etwas würde doch den Reinraum für Stunden oder Tage unbrauchbar machen? Wenn ich so an die Lüfter von geöffneten Notebooks denke...


 
Nachdem ich das erste Mal bei einem Einsatz ganz unvorbereitet in einen Pharma-Reinraum hinein musste, habe ich ähnliches erlebt...
Rein in die Schleuse, ausziehen (und "in Augenschein genommen" werden vom zugeteilten Mitarbeiter  ), PC und PLC anschauen und Fehler suchen...
Anschliessend Reserve-PC aus dem Büro (der auch dort gelaufen ist)  einfach so durch Schleuse durchgereicht bekommen, anschliessen und in Betrieb nehmen...

Naja, Fehler behoben, aber im Nachinein denke ich da auch etwas anders, aber damals hat der Erfolg gezählt !


----------



## Paule (25 Juni 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Rein in die Schleuse, ausziehen (und "in Augenschein genommen" werden vom zugeteilten Mitarbeiter  )


*ROFL*
Das hört sich ja an wie damals bei der Musterung zum Bund.
Oder war der Mitarbeiter einfach nur vom anderen Ufer?


----------



## SoftMachine (25 Juni 2011)

Hallo Paule,
weiss ich in Nachhinein nicht mehr so genau, war froh, endlich wieder Kleidung anzuhaben ...

Habe später nur noch erfahren, es war die einzigste Schleuse, Männlein und Weiblein mussten da durch ....

gruss


----------



## IBFS (26 Juni 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst? So etwas würde doch den Reinraum für Stunden oder Tage unbrauchbar machen? Wenn ich so an die Lüfter von geöffneten Notebooks denke...



Naja, Reinraum heißt NICHT, dass der Raum absolut rein ist. Sondern
es geht darum das in den kritischen Höhen und Bereich keine Partikel
sind. 

Auch in den Maschinen geht es nicht ohne Abrieb. Daher gibt es dort 
auch Schmutz, das geht garnicht anderes. Allerdings soll durch langsames
Einschieben oder Einfahren der Wafercontainer das Aufwirbeln dieser
Schichten verhindert werden.

Bei der Wahl eines geeigneten Standplatzes sollte unter den genannten
Gründen natürlich eine gewisse Intelligenz vorhanden sein, also nicht direkt
neben Ein- und Ausschleusöffungen von den Equipments. 

Frank


----------



## Senator42 (26 Juni 2011)

*ist manchmal Show !*

war auch schon in versch. reinräumen (waferschleifen)

*das unangenehmste: *
der overall zwickt (aseaten sind dünner und kleiner als europäer)

vor ausziehen der handschuhe, handtuch bereithalten !

mache verlangen 1h vorher nicht mehr rauchen.
(betrifft vielleicht aber nur reinST-räume)

*das witzigste:*
hat man was vergessen, wird oft die ganz grosse türe (4x3m) geöffnet und reingelangt. (ohne schleuse !!)
aber egal, nachdem in der mittagspause der schwimmerschalter geklemmt hat, war nach 3 stunden putzen alles wieder "sauber" )

*ganz wichtig: *
*VORHER *
an Tisch und Stuhl, Steckdosen, Verlängerungsleitung denken.


----------

